

'Making Rails Go Vroom' (but should you have to?) - aston
http://cfis.savagexi.com/articles/2007/07/18/making-rails-go-vroom

======
altano
That wasn't a terrible article, but some of these suggestions were bad. Why
would slow performance stop you from using url_for() when you should be
caching the resulting html anyway?

If you're going to take this approach to performance optimization, you
probably should just not use Rails in the first place.

